
Issues with Amazon Route 53 name resolution - JelteF
https://twitter.com/search?q=route53&src=typd
======
chadnickbok
Something is definitely up.

Also on desktop this link points to latest:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=route...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=route53&src=typd)

